# Is UK Income Taxable in the USA?



## russ1000 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi,

I have my Green Card and have been living and working in the USA for 1 year.

I have a house that I rent out in the UK which I pay UK tax on the income from.

Do I have to declare this UK income to the USA and will I have to pay USA tax on it?

Thanks


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Certainly you must declare that income, but most probably you can claim a foreign tax credit or foreign tax deduction. There might also be a tax treaty provision applicable to that income.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi russ1000,

For your information there is a double taxation agreement (DTA) in place between the UK and USA.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Although not the most riveting reading you will do, it might be a good idea to take a look at the tax treaty that affects you (in this case, the US-UK one). United States Income Tax Treaties - A to Z

In some cases, they actually lay out quite clearly what is taxable where. Have not read the UK treaty, but I know it has a couple of "unique" features.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

